# Krebsscherenlieferung



## Luna (14. Aug. 2008)

Mahlzeit, Moin, Servus,


bekam vorhin eine Lieferung Krebsscheren...


Sollte ich die braunen Blätter (Bild) abmachen oder einfach so ins Wasser setzen? (werfen hört sich irgendwie so brutal an)
Ich befürchte, wenn ich die welken abzupfe bekommt sie Seitenlage?

Danke vorab für die Antworten und noch einen tollen Resttag


----------



## karsten. (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Krebsscherenlieferung*

Hallo
ich würde das "Braune" auf keinen Fall ins Wasser schmeißen....

so kleine Hunde sind meist wasserscheu  


zu den Krebsscheren :
die würde ich , so wie sie sind mit der Verpackung vorsichtig ins tiefe Wasser gleiten lassen
und die Verpackung dann herauspulen  
große Stratiotes aloides brechen durch ihr Gewicht über Wasser ganz schnell

das Ausputzen ist sehr risikoreich wenn Du den Wurzelhals beschädigst 
wars das :shock 

besser die Blätter wenn die Pflanze sich etabliert hat (etablieren sollte) 

vorsichtig unter Wasser abschneiden oder abgammeln lassen  und rausfischen

mfG

ps nur so


----------



## Luna (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Krebsscherenlieferung*

oooooooooooooh, Karsten!! Jetzt hab ich doch glatt Schnappatmung bekommen!! Wo sind die Bilder entstanden?? WOW! Traumhaft! Wo findet man noch so ein Stück Natur????

Letztere __ Krebsschere möchte ich aber nicht so wirklich in meinem Teich haben! 

Danke für den Tipp mit dem kompletten versenken!! Da hab ich ja wohl noch Glück gehabt, als ich ganz unbedarft und gar nie nicht neugierig, das riesen Teil aus der Verpackung genommen habe....


Die kleinen braunen Dinger die Du meinst... die sind nicht wasserscheu!  
Meine ganze Bande nicht - gehören eigentlich schon irgendwie zum Teichinventar! ;o)


----------



## karsten. (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Krebsscherenlieferung*



			
				Luna schrieb:
			
		

> ........
> 
> Wo findet man noch so ein Stück Natur????
> .......




Bild 2 und 3 hier  

 


aber mehr kann ich doch nicht verraten  

die Anderen hier :


----------



## Luna (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Krebsscherenlieferung*

aaaaaaaaaaaaaach daaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!    



Wie jetzt?? Du meinst hier liest jemand mit?? Quark! :__ nase 


(aber ein klitzekleines bissken genauer gehts noch, oder?)


----------



## karsten. (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Krebsscherenlieferung*

ok.

im Dreieck 
Erfurt-Jena-Sömmerda


----------



## Luna (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Krebsscherenlieferung*

och, das ist ja gleich "ums Eck"!


Was heisst hier:  



Etwas mithalten mit Deiner Natur kann ich auch....


----------



## karsten. (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Krebsscherenlieferung*



			
				Luna schrieb:
			
		

> ........
> 
> Etwas mithalten mit Deiner Natur kann ich auch....




:gdaumen


----------



## unicorn (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Krebsscherenlieferung*

Sömmerda ist bei mir um die Ecke.......Wallhausen.
Aber so einen Teich habe ich noch nicht entdeckt *grübel*


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Krebsscherenlieferung*

ist immer sommer da ? in sömmerda  

ne, also echt ne schöne ecke wo ihr da wohnt


----------



## Luna (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Krebsscherenlieferung*

Karsten, ich frag dich einfach mal hier:


gibt es irgendwas zu beachten bei den Ablegern von den Krebsscheren?
Kann man die einfach so abzwicken? Egal wo oder eher an der Mutterpflanze?  



Schönen Feiertag allemiteinand! ;o)


----------



## karsten. (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Krebsscherenlieferung*

Moin

abzwicken würde ich nur wenn sich schon "Wurzeln" an der Tochterpflanze gebildet haben und die sicher sein kannst das sie schon "richtig rum"
schwimmen kann 
sonnst musst Du noch mit Buroklammern u.ä. als Kielgewicht rumbasteln.
sonst regelt das die Natur
wenn Du nicht warten kannst schneide die "Nabelschnur" in der Mitte durch und lass die Teile abgammeln  

schönes WE


----------



## Luna (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Krebsscherenlieferung*

Moin, Moin,


danke für die Tipps!


:cu


----------



## karsten. (6. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Krebsscherenlieferung*

Thüringer Allgemeine von heute


ich gestehe   selbst schon welche mitgenommen zu haben 
weil die sind[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/29/] soo superfett [/URL]!

jetzt werden sie wieder *tonnenweise* kompostiert 

schönes WE


----------



## Waldmensch (6. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Krebsscherenlieferung*

hmm..da würde sich ein Besuch aus Suhl ja mal lohnen

"vorsätzlich aus dem Baumarkt eingebracht"...ohjemine...wundert mich aber sehr das der Baumarktkram dort so gut wächst 

vg aus dem Thüringer Wald


----------



## karsten. (13. März 2014)

Moin

ich kann gar nicht verstehen ,was daran so "schlimm" sein soll  










heute erst wieder 
das geht seit Jahren

http://www.stiftung-naturschutz-hh.de/blume/1998.htm
http://www.floraweb.de/pflanzenarten/artenhome.xsql?suchnr=5806
http://www.wisia.de/servlets/wisia/GetTaxInfo?knoten_id=20373


----------



## Wallace (14. März 2014)

Finde ich auch. Durch die Google-Bilder macht mir Wallahausen auch einen super Eindruck. Sieht ganz schön ruhig und gemütlich aus.


Grüße,
Wallace


----------



## sexyskillz (21. März 2014)

Wo kriege ich die dinger, wenn ich welche Kaufen will ?
Finde einfach niemanden, der sowas selbst gegen Geld hergibt -.-


----------



## Springmaus (21. März 2014)

Hallo,

mein Nachbar hat auch so einen wunderbaren Naturteich
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/85049&d=1305720399

Ich selber hab es schon ein paar mal versucht mit Krebsscheren aber  nein sie wollen nicht in meinem Teich sein.


----------



## Eugen (22. März 2014)

sexyskillz schrieb:


> Wo kriege ich die dinger, wenn ich welche Kaufen will ?
> Finde einfach niemanden, der sowas selbst gegen Geld hergibt -.-


Wenn du dir die Mühe machst,nach Wertheim zu fahren,kann ich dich mit den Dingern zuschütten.
Allerdings ist kein Versand möglich


----------



## RiffRaff (22. März 2014)

Hallo,

ich hab auch mal ne Frage zur __ Krebsschere:
Ich habe letztes Jahr ein paar eingesetzt, die sind dann zum Winter auf den Grund abgesunken und sehen inzwischen ziemlich unansehnlich und braun aus. Grade gestern hab ich auf dem Grund einige sternenförmige "Etwasse", ca. 5cm groß, gesehen => sind das die Jungpflanzen für dieses Jahr?
Kann ich die alten, unansehnlichen Pflanzen entsorgen, oder wachsen die auch nochmal, treiben neu aus?

gruß

Micha


----------



## StefanBO (22. März 2014)

Braun sollten die alten Krebsscheren nicht sein - ist das ein Belag/Mulm? Wenn sie absterben, zerfallen sie. Die "Etwasse" sollten dann Ableger (Kindel) und mit der Mutterpflanze verbunden sein, die für deren Versorgung zuständig ist. Ein "gewaltsames" Abtrennen ist nicht empfehlenswert, so früh schon mal gar nicht.


----------



## ina1912 (23. März 2014)

So einen teich voller krebsscheren habe ich auch schon im NUP bei guestrow gesehen. Schattig unter grossen __ erlen, morastig, kein zu- und abfluss, da waren sie riesengross und fett und haben geblueht wie verueckt. Meine von vorletzem jahr hat sich zwar vermehrt, aber die sahen letztes jahr nicht dolle aus und dieses jahr ist nix zu sehen... mit sicherheit gefallen ihnen die hiesigen wasserwerte nicht... 
lg ina


----------



## laolamia (23. März 2014)

kannst dir von mir welche holen


----------



## ina1912 (23. März 2014)

Das ist ja nett, gerne! Aber tu ich denen damit einen Gefallen die bei mir einzusetzen, wenn die letzten schon nicht wollten?
lg Ina


----------



## laolamia (23. März 2014)

ich brauchte drei jahre bevor es was wurde, jetzt wuchern sie.
mir gefallen sie sehr aber im letzten sommer war mein koerper nach der teichreinigung zerschnitten


----------



## ina1912 (23. März 2014)

Oh ja, dass die janz schoen schaaaaf sind, musste ich auch schon erfahren! Also wenn Du meinst, das waere noch nen Versuch wert, wuerde ich auf Dein Angebot gerne zurueckkommen!


----------



## laolamia (23. März 2014)

kein problem, ob ich sie auf den kompost lege oder sie bekommen bei dir ne change 
ist ja nur ne halbe stunde fahrt


----------



## ina1912 (23. März 2014)

Na wenn Du sooo viele hast.... dann waers ja echt schade drum! Wenn wir unser naechstes Fussballspiel in Rathenow haben, klingeln wir mal bei Euch an oder?


----------



## laolamia (23. März 2014)

klar macht das. f junioren?


----------



## ina1912 (23. März 2014)

Jenau!


----------



## laolamia (23. März 2014)

meiner spielt bei optik bambinis 
ok spielen ist in dem alter falsch ausgedrueckt lol


----------



## ina1912 (23. März 2014)

Ach was, die minis koennen auch schon gut kicken! Bei uns gings da schon richtig zur sache...  wenns dann soweit ist, brauchst du noch irbendwelche anderen pflanzen? Oder vllt. Ein paar goldfische?


----------



## laolamia (23. März 2014)

fische nicht, ueber pflanzen koennen wir reden, bin immer auf der suche.
nach der "kleinen " terassenumgestaltung steht eine neuanlage an 

meld dich einfach wenns soweit ist


----------



## ina1912 (23. März 2014)

Na klar! Sumpf- und Beetpflanzen stehen auch immer mal zum Verjuengen an...


----------

